# Georgia Arms Ammunition ?



## Ozark10 (Dec 4, 2007)

I just returned from the Fort Lauderdale Gun Show and Georgia Arms had quite a bit of floor space. Made a couple of casual inquiries from purchasers there and most had compliments regarding the product. Just wondering if anyone here has had hands-on experience with the product ?? Is their own product all reloads ? Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Oz:

Don't have any first hand experience with GA, but on another forum I frequent, people just rave about the stuff. I just picked up 5k of Fiocchi 9mm, but I plan on giving their Canned Heat a whirl. It's supposedly great stuff! I hope that helps.

Rob


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*SuckLead*

Ozark10: Sir; check with "SuckLead" seems she has some issues. Can't remember but 'she' will. She is a member of this forum.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Ozark,
I just last month attended a Tactical Pistol Class in Georgia. All ammo bought from the instructor (a lot each person needed 500 rounds, only a few didn't buy from him) was I Belive GA. First i had seen it. 
Our group, (6) had no ammo problems. 1 or two feed, or jambs, but no duds or hot loads. Only feed probalem was after about 350 rounds in one wilson arms 1911. And 1 jamb in a Makarov - .380. That Mak had over 500 rounds trhough it with no issues. But had jambed at the range the day before also. I think it may have been operator error smt033, My friend) as it had jambed 2 times at the range the day before.
My limmeted experience, but between my friend and 1 alone we went through about 800 rounds in two days.


----------

